# ...il caffè la carota e l'uovo...



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

Una ragazza andò dalla madre per lamentarsi di come la vita fosse così dura per lei.Non sapeva più come cavarsela e aveva tanta voglia di piantare tutto, era stanca di combattere con le vicende della vita.Sembrava che, appena un problema era risolto, un altro ne sorgesse a complicare le cose. La madre la portò in cucina.Riempì tre tegamini di acqua e li depose sul gas a fuoco alto. Presto l’acqua cominciò a bollire.Nel primo mise una carota, nel secondo un uovo, e nel terzo una manciata di chicchi di caffè macinati.Li lasciò bollire per un certo tempo senza dire niente. Dopo circa venti minuti spense il fuoco.Tirò fuori la carota e la depose su un piattino, così fece anche con l’uovo, e versò il caffè, filtrandolo, in una tazza. Rivolgendosi poi alla figlia, le chiese: “Dimmi cosa vedi.” “Una carota, un uovo e del caffè”, rispose la figlia.La madre le disse di avvicinarsi e di toccare la carota: lo fece e notò che era soffice.Poi la madre le disse di prendere in mano l’uovo e di romperlo: dopo averne tolto il guscio, notò l’uovo indurito dalla bollitura. Poi la madre disse alla figlia di sorseggiare il caffè. La ragazza cominciò a sorridere al contatto con il ricco aroma del liquido che beveva.Poi, chiese alla madre: “Che cosa significa tutto questo?”La madre le spiegò che ognuna delle tre cose aveva dovuto far fronte alla stessa avversità: l’acqua bollente. E ognuna di esse aveva reagito in modo diverso.La carota era entrata nell’acqua forte e dura…. ma dopo aver lottato con l’acqua bollente, si era rammollita e indebolita.
L’uovo era entrato nell’acqua fragile. Il guscio sottile proteggeva il suo interno liquido, ma dopo aver lottato con l’acqua bollente si era indurito.
Il caffè macinato, invece, si era comportato in modo del tutto unico. Dopo essere stato gettato nell’acqua bollente, esso aveva agito sull’acqua e l’aveva trasformata!
“Con quale di questi tre ti identifichi”, chiese la madre alla figlia?
“Quando l’avversità bussa alla tua porta, come rispondi? Ti comporti come la carota, come l’uovo o come i grani di caffè macinati?
Chiediti sempre “A quale di questi tre rassomiglio?”.
Sono come la carota, che sembra forte e dura, e poi a causa della sofferenza e dell’avversità divento soffice e rammollita e perdo la mia forza?
Sono come l’uovo, che all’inizio ha un cuore tenero e malleabile, ma cambia con il calore?
Avevo un buon carattere e un’indole serena, poi a causa di una sofferenza causata dalla morte di una persona cara o da una depressione, una transazione finanziaria andata male o qualche altra prova, sono diventato indurito e gelido? Forse il mio guscio sembra sempre lo stesso, ma all’interno mi sento amareggiato e indurito, con uno spirito arido e un cuore duro?
Oppure, sono come il caffè macinato? Se guardi bene, esso cambia l’acqua, cioè proprio quelle circostanze che gli procurano sofferenza. Quando l’acqua si scalda, il caffè comincia a emanare il suo aroma e la sua fragranza.
Se sei come il caffè, quando le cose cominceranno ad andarti male, tu diventerai migliore e cambierai la situazione che ti concerne.
Quando ti senti male, e le prove della vita sembrano essere enormi, cerchi di elevarti ad un altro livello?
Come ti comporti nelle avversità?
Sei come una carota, un uovo o come i grani di caffè macinato?


----------

